# Using AA halfords discount alongside trade card



## Lsmcdti

Just wondered if anyone has or knows if you can use the 10% AA discount at halfords alongside a trade card ? Thanks


----------



## nbray67

Lsmcdti said:


> Just wondered if anyone has or knows if you can use the 10% AA discount at halfords alongside a trade card ? Thanks


As far as I'm aware, it's one or the other and can't be used in conjunction with each other.

I know when they have sales, current Megs 20% discount, the Trade Card won't work with it for further discount and the Megs discount is better than the Trade Card discount on the site at the mo.


----------



## Lsmcdti

nbray67 said:


> As far as I'm aware, it's one or the other and can't be used in conjunction with each other.
> 
> I know when they have sales, current Megs 20% discount, the Trade Card won't work with it for further discount and the Megs discount is better than the Trade Card discount on the site at the mo.


Ah ok thanks thought that would be the case, it says on the voucher it cant be redeemed along with any other voucher or staff discount but no mention of trade card


----------



## Leezo

I've always used my vectis card when they're having 20% off Autoglym.


----------



## Derekh929

Quidco cash back has worked for me with trade card in past


----------



## Radish293

I hear that occasionally the Trade Card has had thrown a wobbly and discounted their tool chests to zero. Allowing a number of buyers to pay just delivery to get them. It’s then fixed. It’s happened at least twice. I suspect it’s done deliberately to increase viral interest. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UkDetail2021

Quadco and top cash back seem to work with trade card, but that maybe because one if an offsite promotion and the other is a cashback on the purchase


----------



## Derekh929

Has anyone managed to get a discount on bikes? Does AA 10% work on bikes as well?


----------

